# moving to canada from ireland



## annamay (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
My boyfriend and I are thinking about moving to Canada with our 2 cats in the next year or 2 depending how long it takes us to save money and sort out visas. We need to decide on a location so we can start checking out jobs, renting, etc. We both have degrees in art and design and he has a research MA. I am a working make up artist. We would like to live in the British Colombia area but its HUGE! I know Vancouver is ment to be a great city but would love any suggestions. Can anyone give advice on where would have a large artist community also the possibility of work in the make up industry. Also i do not have any pacific certificates in make up artistry would this be a problem? Would i need a portfolio of work. 

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## PaulaMac (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Annamay,
I would say for the type of things you want to be surrounded by, even though it is big, Vancouver is definitely your best bet. 

Paula


----------



## annamay (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks Paula that narrows the search down a little bit 

Anna


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Isn't Vancouver rainy? Like same levels as west of Ireland rainy?

I think it would do my head in to leave for a new country and face weather that was wetter and duller than here. 

John


----------



## annamay (Mar 10, 2012)

I dont mind the weather in Ireland we're just looking for new challenges and experiences and a more optimistic outlook!


----------

